# Trying to Identify Manufacturer



## Capt Masterson (Aug 9, 2010)

Trying to identify the manufacturer of this tilt boat trailer I recently acquired for my aluminum 12 foot Feather Craft. The previous owner had removed the factory data plate when he titled it as a homemade trailer with a state assigned VIN #. It has 4.80/4.00 x 8 tires on integral hub wheels and 3/4 inch spindles. The original winch stand and bow stop were toast sos I transplanted an old Holsclaw one I had on hand. I need to buy a couple bunk brackets for the forward end of the bunks and do away with the pressure treated 2x4s currently installed. I would also like to eventualy replace the integral hub wheels with bolt on type. 

Capt Masterson


























Front Bearing - LM11949/Q F HT 1 SKF




Rear Bearing 








Spindle Dimensions


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 9, 2010)

That trailer looks very similar to a trailer that I just rebuilt and that axle and spindle assembly looks identical. Mine has regular hubs though. Mine was manufactured by the Snow Company. I couldnt find any info online about them but didnt spend a great deal of time looking either. Good luck finding seals. A regular 3/4" grease seal wont work because of that collar on there that holds the bearing in place. Luckily my seals were still in good shape so I replaced everything else and reused them. I'm gonna look into replacing the entire axle if I ever have a problem and get something a little more modern. Other than that, mine seems to be a solid trailer for being nearly 40 years old.

Heres a link to my trailer build so you can compare.

www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13048


----------

